# Heatspreader ersetzen



## Sixe44 (3. November 2016)

Moin!

Ich habs in einem PCGH-Artikel gelesen und seitdem geht mir der Gedanke nicht aus dem Kopf.
Ich habe einen i7-4790k und überlege diesen zu köpfen. Den Heatspreader würde ich anschließend durch eine gelaserte Kupferplatte ersetzen und das ganze mit Flüssigmetall verbinden.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Ist es so einfach wie ich glaube, oder vergesse ich irgendwas ganz Grundlegendes, das schief gehen kann?

Beste Grüße


----------



## bath92 (3. November 2016)

Hab den Artikel auch gelesen und halte es (physikalisch) für sinnfrei den Heatspreader durch eine Kupferplatte zu ersetzen.
Wenn man die CPU schon köpft dann Flüssigmetall auf den Die und Heatspreader wieder drauf oder gleich ohne Heatspreader
betreiben, was aber nicht risikofrei ist und meist etwas Bastelaufwand (Kühlerhalterung) mit sich bringt.


----------



## v3nom (4. November 2016)

Sind die Intel Heatspreader nicht schon aus Kupfer?


----------



## bath92 (4. November 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Sind die Intel Heatspreader nicht schon aus Kupfer?



Heatspreader bestehen aus vernickeltem Kupfer.


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. November 2016)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab den Artikel auch gelesen und halte es (physikalisch) für sinnfrei den Heatspreader durch eine Kupferplatte zu ersetzen.
> Wenn man die CPU schon köpft dann Flüssigmetall auf den Die und Heatspreader wieder drauf oder gleich ohne Heatspreader
> betreiben, was aber nicht risikofrei ist und meist etwas Bastelaufwand (Kühlerhalterung) mit sich bringt.



Prinzipiell hast du damit recht, doch gab es mal einen Test dazu, bei dem sich die Temperatur dadurch mit bestimmten Wasserkühlern verschlechtert hat. Die Erklärung zu diesem Effekt ist, dass die Kühlerböden unter Umständen sehr dünn sind und so sich die Wärme nicht mehr so gut verteilen kann wodurch dann nur noch ein Teil der Kühlerstrucktur wirksam wird.
Beim Ersetzen des Heatspreaders durch eine Kupferplatte könnte diese dann etwas dünner ausfallen, womit etwas bessere Temperaturen möglich wären, aber das dürfte den Aufwand nicht wert sein. Was einen gewissen Vorteil bringen könnte wäre es die Kupferplatte sowie den Wasserkühlerboden spiegelnd plan zu schleifen und dann mölichst staubfrei das ganze mit Flüssigmetall zusammenzubauen.
Problematisch wäre aber schon die Bestimmung der optimalen Dicke für die Kupferplatte, da die von Kühler zu Kühler verschieden sein dürfte.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2016)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen i7-4790k und überlege diesen zu köpfen. Den Heatspreader würde ich anschließend durch eine gelaserte Kupferplatte ersetzen und das ganze mit Flüssigmetall verbinden.



Die HS sind schon aus Kupfer, also kannst du dir den Schritt eigentlich sparen


----------

